# Can I keep my full time job and sell T-shirts on the side?



## Celestine (Jun 22, 2012)

What has everyone's experience been with this, is it possible to sell T-shirts on the side of a regular full time job or is it just too much work to try to do both?


----------



## marcusjj78 (Jul 3, 2012)

im about to find out that myself...let me know how it works for you


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

It can be done.. I'm sure people do it all the time.. But at some point either your business, full time job personal life will suffer. If your t-shirt business grows to a full time gig you can if you chose to quit your 9-5. Sometimes running your own business becomes a 16 hour a day job.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

My husband and I have been doing it for several years. And yes, we have given up a lot of our personal lives. We tend to take our vacations to places we want to see and go to trade shows at the same time. We are hoping to retire from the full time jobs in a few years and just work the t-shirt and personalized gift business as an extra income to retirement. Maybe then we could take our vacations and go to crafts shows to sell our crafts and shirts to help pay for the trips.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you want to work 3/4 days (20 hours) then yes, you can do it.


----------



## marbleman (Jun 26, 2012)

sure it will work,because its your business and passion that will make it work. you need to be out amongst people for your own advertisement. your advise to yourself is always positve. everything takes time to grow.you will create wisdom and and be great at selling.


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

It depends on the flexibility of your first job. You have to be able to meet with customers and that can be tough with no flexibility.


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I do it myself with a fairly demanding full time job at that. I am with the majority though here, I hope to retire to doing just this, and it has greatly used up my personal time, I love to fish and golf and have done neither in three years now.


----------



## Reboot1 (Aug 6, 2008)

You can do both, but time will be taken away from somewhere if you want to improve/grow in the t-shirt business.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I would highly recommend doing both, at least in the start. Most businesses take some time to get in the black, so your current job will be able to help you afford to do the t-shirt thing until you build momentum and steady volume.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

as long as your able to make sure your not burning the candle at both ends you should be able to do it. my question is how many shirts would you be willing to do if you do this as a side job. I can understand maybe 3-4 dozen max since the more shirts you have to do and if you don't have the equipment to do it then I can see your going to end up burning yourself out or your going to have to work a longer day (both 9-5 and screen print during the week). also does your full time job end at a certain time all the time or does it have a flex kind where you work one day 9-5 and the next 2 days its 9-8. if its a flex type then I can see your going to have to some issues in the beginning but once you get yourself a schedule down you should be able to do both.


----------



## Celestine (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually my job has a set schedule of 8-5 with occasional OT offered (but not offered in a long time). The T-shirt would be advertising an event that's far enough off chances are it would not take off right away but easily could as the date gets closer. I was thinking maybe start with 100 shirts just wear one around town do a an online store thru 3Dcart ask for other websites that would have an interest in the event to link to the online store and just see what happens! If it does take off now and many people want them how does everyone with a full time job handle the amount of packing/shipping that would need to be done? Could/should I outsource that or would it be better for me to do it myself?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

if you think you can print the shirts within oh 3 days then I can see using your other 2-3 days to do packing and shipping. don't forget not everyday your going to ship 100's of shirts so unless you get that popular then I wouldn't worry too much about anything right now.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I would consider spending your time selling and find a good local screen printer to contract print for you.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanted to chime in, because I'm in the same boat. I work full time and just started my t shirt business as well. I am married so I have help from my wife, however I do believe that you have to be realistic about your goals while you are working. Where I work, they order t shirts annually throughout the year for different events like, breast awareness, march of dimes, and youth day. I'm trying to get a contract from my full time job to handle all of the companies t shirt needs for our plant. Therefore a heat press and outsourcing transfers is ideal for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## salty bryan (Jun 9, 2012)

This is interesting since i work at a graphics and sign shop, am married with 2 kids and am starting a t-shirt shop that does graphics and signs. so the dual role is time consuming but fun.


----------



## LoraineC (Aug 2, 2012)

That's very possible. A full time job wouldn't really take all your time. Besides, it would also be a form of relaxation. See it as art and enjoy it.


----------



## scarlettbuzz (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys I am a busy mum who works 4 days a week. I also have online business selling personalized kids stuff. 

Have been doing on and off for the last 2 years. All I can say is that you must be super organized with your time especially when it comes to spending time with your kids. They do notice when mummy is working to much!! If you are not organized then you quickly lose motivation. 

I usually sell for a few months and then stop for a few weeks to refresh myself and I find it really motivates me.

You have to find what suits you! 

Good luck!


----------



## oogadog (Aug 23, 2011)

Great topic! Great opinions. Yes, it can be done, but it's up to the individual. There's a ton of learning and personal time investment when you start something new, but if you focus on a specific category then once you learn it you should be able to manage it in your free time. Good Luck!


----------

